# Creek Smallmouth Question..



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

What color roostertail would be best right about now? and would one of those Rebel Crawfish work as well?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

my favorite is yellow, and yes rebel craw is a good bait. depends on what stream your fishin, small streams and chrystal clear water i go with the smallest craw. tubes also work well.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Rebel craw... Worked correctly, this lure can be used successfully almost year around on creek and river smallies. Also works pretty well on pike, saugeye, and largemouth. Other species I have caught on this lure but would not recommend using it for include, perch, bluegill, crappie, white bass, redhorse, channel cat, flathead, quillback and carp.

I suspect the color is not nearly as important as the presentation but I do have a preference to brown/orange. The colder the water the slower you work it, use stop and go retrieve, and make sure you are getting near bottom. If your not hitting bottom every now and then its not getting down far enough. I sometimes dip my rod tip a foot or so under water on the retrieve just to get it down further.

If you could not tell, I like this lure!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

another vote for yellow rooster tails and brown/orange rebel craws :B

andesangler


----------



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

The creek isnt too big, its a little bit smaller than Paint Creek if your familiar with that but would the Rebel Craw work in fast moving water or just the flats? or both? Is it best to work it fast or kinda slow?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

SouthernOhioElite said:


> The creek isnt too big, its a little bit smaller than Paint Creek if your familiar with that but would the Rebel Craw work in fast moving water or just the flats? or both? Is it best to work it fast or kinda slow?


It will work in both. Let the fish tell you how fast they want it, but I think most people need to slow it down.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd keep that Rebel craw in your pocket for another few weeks, but I'd flat wear out a white roostertail. It can be a bit of a dink bait, but this time of year a nice fish will hit it for sure.
Plus if you get into any white bass...no respectable whitie can resist a white roostertail once they start their run.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

floated paint creek couple years ago and flat wore out the smallies on yellow rooster tail.nothing big but had a great day.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

What size rooster tails are you guys using??


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

I love white or yellow rooster tails. Probably would be considered my goto bait. I got out a little today and got my first fish of a year, sadly it was just a little Blue Gill. i was fishing Alum. I was using a spoon. I only fished a couple hours but the last 30 minutes I tied on the spoon I was getting bites left and right. might be something to use. right now I would use a smaller size to entice the fish and move up as it gets warmer.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have good luck with small floating rapalas this time of year as well, black/silver color, I believe they are like 2 1/4".


----------



## DaveyCrockett (Mar 15, 2009)

I vote for the smallest meps rooster tail you can get your hands on in white, yellow, or silver. 

While fishing the chain of ponds behind my house I used a minnow sized floating rapala, and busted the first largemouth of the year. Lots of color, good fish, and surprisingly lots of fight for this time of the year.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

White, white and more white. Don't know why but with spinners it always out fishes other colors, I only use roostertails in super small flows anymore, you will be amazed just how big you can go for river smallies, and how fast you can retrieve them, even this time of the year. Smallest I'd go is 1/4 spinnerbaits but mostly use 3/8 with tandom willows with huge blades and maybe even a 3-4 inch grub trailer. I caught a few last night in tiny blacklick creek and you can walk across it.
Mike


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll agree that white works. Took your guy's information, and went down to a small section of the LMR thats about 2 mins from my house... casted out a 3/8 white rooster tail, and BAM. First cast, 10" smallie! Second cast....BAM 8" LM!! I was exstactic! I caught a couple other smallies, but the 10" was the biggest, i've got pics i'll post up later! Thats the first time i've ever fished the LMR, but deffinitly will be doing more of it! Those are my first 2 bass of the year.. and now i'm REALLLLLLY itching! Thanks for the info fella's!

Joe


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats, alot of good input from a bunch of good people helps everyone. love catchin them liquid dynamites.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratz man. Gotta love those rooster tails. They always produce for me when the pressure is on. I have got so accustomed to throwing them that this year I vowed to try to use some different baits. I think though I'm going to cave and take my favorite small spinners down and see if I can get into a tangle with some nice smallies or largemouths.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Roosters work wonders in creeks/rivers, but seldom the big gals. Throw a spinner you would use for LargeMouth, in white, and the dinks(12" and under) won't be the majority of fish you catch, you'll get less fish, but the 15-18" SM go insane for them. I got a 20" PB last year...


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

CrewCabMax said:


> What size rooster tails are you guys using??


I use 1/8 oz. most of the time, and go lighter/heavier depending on current speed and depth. This season, however, I'm planning to stir things up a bit by using some Panther Martin spinners. I've had good results with them for trout--the blade spins a little more reliably on slow retrieves than the original Rooster Tail. Plus, Cabela's had them at 2for1 prices recently. Sorry, Mr. Worden. I definitely won't throw out the rooster tails, but I feel a need to get out of my rut! 

andesangler


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

bps sells a cool rooster tail knock off called a "lazer eye." i found them to cast better, spin better, and hold up over time better. also voting for whites and silver then yellow or chartreuse.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_20768____SearchResults


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with StuckAtHome... The roostertails and rebel craws are great baits for alot of action but most of your bass will be the smaller ones. When we waded the river we used 3/8 white spinnerbaits... I'm like the others, white worked best for me. I used the tandom willows most of the time.. Don't over look the colorado blades either. You just have to try different ones to see what they want. With the water still being on the cold side slow it down. I even try them with a fast retrive.

You might even try topwater baits. White buzz baits are one of my favorites for the river. The rebel pop-r is another one that I like real well. Shad color is what I like best. As someone else said, the repala is another good one. twitch it under the surface and get ready.. BAM!! The chugbug in frog color is another good one. They are bigger.. BUT. Bigger the bait .. Bigger the fish. I use top water baits anytime...If the water is clear that even better.... You just never know what they want so work both..

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

In early spring, I like a nice big Mepps Dressed Algia #4. Color doesn't really matter. Fish it slow in the deeper pools. However, once the water hits 50 degrees and up, I'll be throwing my favorite spinnerbait.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

After Easter, switch out your roostertails for some bigger blades. 1/4-3/8 maybe up to 1/2:


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rooster tails are the greatest lure I have ever used. I throw them all the time but I also have just as much luck with a white twister tail with a white jig head with a spinner attatched to it. I love it for early season.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

When are you going to part with some of your creations? I deserve a fighting chance on your "home waters", can't get owned again.

Mike
PS- have fun in florida.

PPSS- bought the tarpon from Sabo's andy, had it out twice in Blacklick the last couple days, looks used, just like I told the wife,lol.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Stuck at Home - Where did you fish the blacklick? I live in Gahanna and have always wondered about it. I have a friend that lives on a stretch of it on Rey-NA Rd. We can fish it anytime.

Crittergitter - I also prefer the Mepps Agilia. But have not had any luck so far. Maybe it is better later in the spring. I'm going to give the white roostertail a try.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I just wish they werent 3 bucks a piece! I have tendency to find EVERY log in the dang river! Lost 2 so far this year! I need to put the waders on so i can go get some of the snags loose!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hogjerker, I fish Blacklick from the bridge on Tussing to the park just south of Refugee. There are some good holes for smallies. Nothing really big, but still a fun day.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, I live in that section of Blacklick, I fish it on foot and yak it when time and levels are right. Up north hogjerker its even shallower, if thats possible, I start floating it off livingston all the way to 3 creeks. Access is very limited, thats why I like to yak it. You will find the better spots a football field walk to the next one, with the best spots the size of a bath tub. The bigger deeper spots get more pressure, the ones I fish can be only inches deep but nasty cover, and there are some hogs to be had, got a 16" last trip out, lost a bigger one.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hey stuckathome, we're gonna have to do some yakkin sometime soon since poor old andy is in florida


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

try getting them on Ebay. I got 6 for around 12 dollars with shipping. It cuts a little off and is pretty secure. They were all the same color, but if they catch fish that doesn't matter.


----------



## JJspot1690 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a lot of luck with silver and gold rooster tails. i also like to use soft plastic shad on a white jig head. I had a ton of luck last year on the scioto with these two baits. I just got waders so i cant wait to get out and check out some new places. Anyone know any spots?


----------



## ace0nater (May 25, 2008)

i personally like to go to the Yum crawbug in a brown or pumpkin color and a tubejig, but the rooster tails also work great. just bounce it along the bottom and they normally hit on the slack so you have to be ready.

good luck

ace


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2009)

big and little darby are great smallie action.twistersonsmall jigheads tipped
with minnows work real well.i catch them all winter long this way.


----------



## shawnyb26 (Mar 17, 2009)

New to the area. I live about 5 mins. from Three Creeks.....just wondered if anyone fished that part of alum. and if it was worth going out. Really just want to find nice spot close to home. The only other smallie fishing I have ever done is on the great miami in the sidney area, so any pointer would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## footballnfishin (Feb 24, 2006)

i fish both darbies and those are great lures i perfer certain colors but i think its more presentation and time of year right now ive been doing ok with zoom tubes


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

something small but flashy


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I noticed a guy lastweek hitting them on like a green/chartruese like color.


----------



## ssgtconley (May 30, 2008)

shawnyb26 said:


> New to the area. I live about 5 mins. from Three Creeks.....just wondered if anyone fished that part of alum. and if it was worth going out. Really just want to find nice spot close to home. The only other smallie fishing I have ever done is on the great miami in the sidney area, so any pointer would greatly be appreciated.


shawnyb26...I used to live and work just 'round the corner from the 3 creeks area. I spent many a lunch hour back there. I didn't catch anything large but, in the spring, I did well on smalls and larges 'round the 12~13" range. Caught most on tubes and senkos while wading. I haven't fished back there in quite some time. In case you're interested, the little pond in 3 creeks is pretty good for carp. Landed some decent ones on Rye Krisp crackers.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally waded Blacklick Creek Sunday. I listened to suggestions and used a white roostertail. Fished from the area around Jefferson Golf Club up to Havens Corner Rd. Surprisingly, quite a few deep pools - waist deep to chest deep. One was so deep I had to get out and go around. Caught half dozen or so. Nothing very big.

Only problem I had was the blade wouldn't spin. You can feel when it is spinning correctly and it would usually result in a fish. But, probably 80% of the time it didn't spin. Is this typical of a roostertail? Or just a bad blade?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

You probably were'nt fishing it fast enough for the current.
if you were retrieving downstream, you gotta keep any spinner moving along pretty well to keep the blades turning.

A couple things you could do:
- Crank faster
- Switch to a Mepps or something that has more of a colorado type blade as opposed to the thin willow on a roostertail.
- Cast more of a 45 degree angle to the current, or sometimes even directly back upstream

When the crrent got cranking there was one local flow wheere I'd set up upstream of a decent riffle. I'd throw a flatfish downstream and just kind of hold it against the current in the riffle.
Deadly tactic for a while. In fact, I'm not sure why I ever stopped doing that.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

The white Rooster-tail has my vote. In 1998 I caught a 17.5 lb - 39.5" Musky on a 1/8 ounce white Rooster-tail. I've caught plenty dinks on them...but by far my biggest Musky was on one!


----------

